# Lace Rock vs. Texas Holey Rock



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

*If there is a topic for this question, please refer me, I could not find one.*

At this point, I am looking to get my rock for my 90gal. I am torn between Lace and Texas rock. I like the holey rock, it looks clean and smooth, and seems to be better for the fish that may rub against the rocks. However Lace rock seems to be cheaper and seems to allow many options setting displays... please, any thoughts would be helpful.

cheers


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Is this for a Rift Lake cichlid tank?


----------



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, but as well, I would like to have some Tanganyikans as well.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you able to find much holey rock there? Here in Seattle I've been unsuccessful in finding much of a supply. It's probably just the cost to get it here outweighs the demand.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a mix of both lace and Texas holey in one of my aquariums. The nice thing that I have found about the lace rock is that it is much easier to build more caves with. This is probably because many of the pieces that have are flat and elongated.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Personally I'd go with the lace rock. It looks much better to me. Texas holey rock looks so darn unnatural, which sounds kind of silly I know. Especially since I look funny at people that say black sand is unnatural despite the number of places where it is quite prevalant. There is just something about the texas holey rock that looks fake.

Both are of a type of rock that helps buffer water.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

i think lace rock is 10x cooler wish i could afford it


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

My next project is to apply some background methods to rocks. I am going to carve some large vertical rocks out of styro and paint them with dry lock and silicone them to the bottom of my tank.

Just an idea I thought you may be interested in. Cheaper and potentially better looking

You could do about anything you wanted kind of like applying a DIY background to the bottom of your tank instead of the back.

Just to be clear I have never done this before. It's just something I have been tossing around.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd go with lace... I also like the look of THR, but not once it starts getting algae growing on it. Then it's a continuous battle of taking them out to clean them.

So, for practical purposes I try to choose rocks that will look good with a layer of algae on them.


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

I vote for both  I have a nice balance of Lace and THR...

Here is my tank...


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

iCichlid said:


> I vote for both  I have a nice balance of Lace and THR...
> 
> Here is my tank...


nice tank awesome video quality too


----------



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your reply's. I think I want to go all Lace, primarily due to Hthundar's comment,


> I have found about the lace rock is that it is much easier to build more caves with. This is probably because many of the pieces that have are flat and elongated.


 However... Yes, Sandy's pet shop just got in a shipment of, quite possibly, the nicest lot of Holey Rock I have seen, and I am licking my chop's. They are asking $3.49/lb. steep, or so I hear. It has been at the store, untouched for a week now.... so I decided to see how you guys felt about either option. I feel I would like Lace in the long run, it does seem more natural than the Holey Rock but then again, the Holey Rock here is beautiful. Very open faced rock with huge holes, not very heavy for the size due to the void's these rocks provide, and that is so very tempting... I get paid this weekend and I will probably act on impulse. Well see... opcorn:

cheers


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

My LFS has a Cichlid tank with THR that's well aged. It blends right in with the other rock and doesn't have that un-natural look.

Good luck and post photos!


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

that sonds a little steep. It's 2.20/lb at my lfs and I thought that was a little too pricey for my liking.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll find many prices. I've found them from 1.79lb to 3.99lb. You just have to look around. But sometimes you may find that one killer rock and it is 3.99, just do it :thumb:


----------



## Butterslug (Oct 30, 2009)

Mix it up and Rock Out!


----------



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

Butterslug said:


> Mix it up and Rock Out!


 

I went in Sandy's after work and spoke to the owners husband, who orders the rock. He said this is the best bunch of holey rock he has seen in years come into his store, that is why he jumped the price to $3.59 from $2.59. You should see these rocks (would not let me take pictures), the size of basketballs and holes from and inch to four inches, but weigh less than 25lbs. The rock is not that heavy due to the voids in them, which is awesome, which is why he increased the price a buck a pound. When I informed him that I was looking to stock my 90gallon with this rock he told me he would give me a deal, considering most people by one rock at a time. I think I may take a lone from my girlfriend and get the rock.

:drooling:


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

imamonstertruck said:


> Butterslug said:
> 
> 
> > Mix it up and Rock Out!
> ...


 I wonder if he would have sold it for 1.59 lb if it was a lesser quality?


----------



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not sure, they have had some pretty cruddy bone rock in there the past two years, and I have been less fortunate to find any else near Louisville. 
Louisville pretty much sucks when it comes to stuff like this.


----------

